# What is the etiquette for taking requests as a pianist in a fancy restaurant?



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

When a pianist is playing a whole evening at a fancy restaurant and bar, and someone comes up to them to make a request....

1. Is the pianist supposed to keep playing while engaging in the short discussion with the patron?

2. Is the pianist supposed to immediately switch to the requested song if they know it? Even if they had Just started a different one, or were right in the middle of a different one?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Wouldn't it be kinder to wait for a short pause in between pieces before asking? No problems that way.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

macgeek2005 said:


> 1. Is the pianist supposed to keep playing while engaging in the short discussion with the patron?


The fact that many of us cannot converse while playing makes problems for this...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> The fact that many of us cannot converse while playing makes problems for this...


That is indeed a valuable skill. I second what Polednice said, the transition should be smoother on the part of the requester, and if it's unavoidable, the pianist can just smile and say "I'll get back to you in a sec," before finishing piece.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Have 8 glasses of wine. Lie down on the piano and sing along. When the music stops, put your head upside-down on the keys and slur a request for a new song. When the pianist begins playing, fall off the piano.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

macgeek2005 said:


> . . . Is the pianist supposed to immediately switch to the requested song if they know it? Even if they had Just started a different one, or were right in the middle of a different one?


That would be not acceptable as the piece the pianist _was_ playing at the time could have also been a requested piece from a patron. Best thing is to answer politely, or nod an acknowledgement to the request, and finish the piece currently in queue.

I cannot converse with anyone while playing, but I am able to handle short verbal messages.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Make it simple: all depends on the size of the tip.

Martin, disappointed


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Make it simple: all depends on the size of the tip. "tout homme a son prix" (Napoleon) - all men have a price.

Martin


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Keep playing, of course. Usually, people make requests in-between pieces so as not to disturb the player and the music.


----------

